# New Fireplace and Built-Ins



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

I took some time off from turning to try some carpentry. It was def a great learning experience. Also my first try at raised panel doors. I think everything came out ok in the end.


----------



## SevenPin (Dec 15, 2009)

Very Nice :thumbsup:

Will the heaters cause any problems with the insides of the base cabinets?

SevenPin


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I like it. A lot.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Seven, I'm hoping not. My fins on the base board end a couple inches short of the cabinets. The problem is the room is on a slab and I have no options for moving the pipes that won't cost me a fortune. So right now it's wait and see


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> Seven, I'm hoping not. My fins on the base board end a couple inches short of the cabinets. The problem is the room is on a slab and I have no options for moving the pipes that won't cost me a fortune. So right now it's wait and see


I think you will be fine with the baseboard heating. Your project turned out real nice. Especially for your first time building raised panel doors.

Are you going to grout the gap between the brick and cabinets? That would finish it off nice.

Mike Darr


----------

